# + طلبـــ Requests ـــات التوقيعــــ Signatures ـــات +



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد .. 
*​
*فكرت أعمل موضوع لطلبات التوقيعات .. يعني اي حد معاه صورة وعاوز يعمل بيها توقيع يحطها في الموضوع هنا ويكتب الاية اللي عايزها على الصورة او مثلا اسمو وانا اعملهالو ..*

*او لو مفيش صورة معينة يقول الكتابة اللي عايزها على التوقيع وانا اختارلو الصورة*

*المهم اللي عايز توقيع ممكن يقول هنا *:fun_lol:

*وإعتبروا دة عربون* leasantr



​ 
*سلام ونعمه ..*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد .. *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok يا كيرلس 
اعملي صوره وحط عليها اسمي
ها اسيبك انت تختار


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> ok يا كيرلس
> اعملي صوره وحط عليها اسمي
> ها اسيبك انت تختار



*إتفضلي يا netta*





​


----------



## tamav maria (18 أبريل 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *إتفضلي يا netta*


 

اشكرك جدا جدا 
عزيزي كيرلس 
صوره في منتهي الجمال والروعه
ربنا يخليك كيرلس


----------



## amanypotter (20 أبريل 2010)

رائع مجهودك ممكن تكتب اسم امانى على اى توقيع وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## kholood (20 أبريل 2010)

اكتبلي اسمي يا عسل 
kholood


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

جميل ورائع

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

amanypotter قال:


> رائع مجهودك ممكن تكتب اسم امانى على اى توقيع وشكرااااااااااااااا




*إتفضلي *




​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

kholood قال:


> اكتبلي اسمي يا عسل
> kholood




*حضرتك مسيحية ولا مسلمة ؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل ورائع
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك



*عفوا أستاذ كليمو

سلام المسيح ..
*​



kokoman قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​



*نورت الموضوع*

*سلام المسيح لك ..*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أبريل 2010)

*وانا وانا ممكن اجبلك صورة وتعملها وكلام​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانا وانا ممكن اجبلك صورة وتعملها وكلام​*



*أكيد يا أخت *

*اتفضلي ,,*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2010)

*الصورة والكلام اللى فى توقيعى بعد اذنك تدمجهم مع بعض
ميرسى لتعبك
وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الصورة والكلام اللى فى توقيعى بعد اذنك تدمجهم مع بعض
> ميرسى لتعبك
> وربنا يعوضك​*




*إتفضلي *




​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2010)

*حقيقى جميلة كتير
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح حبيب قلبي كيرلس

الي عندك طلب حبيبي لو ممكن

أنا كان في توقيعي صورة لرب المجد

وهو على الصليب ومطر نازل وبرق
(صورة فيها حركة)

للأسف الشديد جداً جداً

في يوم اختفت الصورة اللي بحبها كتير كتير

يا ريت لو عندك هيك صورة رائعة تفرجيني ياها

تحطها في توقيعي وطبعاً بيكون أحلى وأحلى 

لو نقدر نكتب الاية(يوحنا 16:3)

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك

ويبارك عمل يديك...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> سلام المسيح حبيب قلبي كيرلس
> 
> الي عندك طلب حبيبي لو ممكن
> 
> ...



*على ما أعتقد هذه مناسبة 






لو لم تناسبك إعطني فرصة للبحث عن الصورة المطلوبة

سلام المسيح ,,
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

*أسف الصورة لم تظهر ف المشاركة الماضية

تفضل /
*




​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أبريل 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> ​



روعة حبيب قلبي

الرب يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب محبتك

ويخليك لأخوك الياس...


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك يا كيرلس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك يا كيرلس
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




عفوا تاسوني 

صلي من أجلي


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي كيرلس 
ممكن تحط لي اسمي 
علي الصوره دي 
علشان عوزه احطها
صوره رمزيه تحت اسمي
اشكرك اخي الكريم 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> عزيزي كيرلس
> ممكن تحط لي اسمي
> علي الصوره دي
> علشان عوزه احطها
> ...




اولا اسمحيلي احفظ الصورة على جهازي 
جميلة جدا . 

ثانيا 
اتفضلي 





​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> اولا اسمحيلي احفظ الصورة على جهازي
> جميلة جدا .
> 
> ثانيا
> ...




طبعا اتفضل احتفظ بيها
 اشكرك كل الشكر
في منتهي الجمال والروعة
ربنا يخليك


----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> اولا اسمحيلي احفظ الصورة على جهازي
> جميلة جدا . ​
> ثانيا
> اتفضلي ​


 
كيرلس اشكرك تاني علي الصوره 
بس ليه طلعت صغيره قوي في 
الصوره الرمزيه اللي تحت اسمي
ما فيش طريقه بحيث انها تكبر 
عن كده علشان اسمي يبان فيها


----------



## Mason (5 مايو 2010)




----------



## danna (5 مايو 2010)

danna plz 

thx 
^^


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 مايو 2010)

_ربنا يباركك كيرلس على مجهودك الرائع​_


----------



## besm alslib (6 مايو 2010)

*مبادرة كتير حلوة *

*يعطيك العافيه اخي على مجهودك الرائع *
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مايو 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على تشجيعكوا

في إنتظار طلباتكوا

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*فكره وخدمه راائعه شكرا لتعبكم*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

عاوزة اسم nerooo يتحط عليها
وعاوزة الجملة دى كمان عليها






 
اللذين تركوا كل شىء فى يد اللة اعتادوا ان يروا اللة فى كل شىء
اسفة هتعبك كوكووو


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2010)

كيرلس لو سمحت
انا عاوزه الصوره دي 
وتكتب لي عليها 
(open netta )
بس بخط كبير شويه
اشكرك كيرلس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> عاوزة اسم nerooo يتحط عليها
> وعاوزة الجملة دى كمان عليها
> 
> 
> ...



*اتفضلي :




**

لو مش عاجبك الألوان او الخط قوليلي وأغيرو*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> كيرلس لو سمحت
> انا عاوزه الصوره دي
> وتكتب لي عليها
> (open netta )
> ...



*اتفضلي :






لو الألوان او الخط مش عاجبك قوليلي واغيرو
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2010)

*صور حلوة قوي 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويعوض تعبك
*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

انت فنااااان بامانة
مش عارفة اقولك اية مفيش كلمة شكر توفيك حقك
ربنا يحميك


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اتفضلي :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
اشكرك الف شكر ياكيرلس 
في منتهيي الجمال والروعة
ربنا يخليك للمنتدي يافنان

بس في حاجه صغنونه  
كلمة knocking  في السطر
اللي فوق عوزه تصليح 
sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> اشكرك الف شكر ياكيرلس
> في منتهيي الجمال والروعة
> ربنا يخليك للمنتدي يافنان
> ...




*اسف جدا مأخدتش بالي عكست حرف ال o مع ال n

اتفضلي :







أسف مرة تانية
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

*ممكن طلب توقيع على صورة فارس*
*والتوقيع بأسم الأمير*

*انا هسيب التوقيع على ذوقك الجميل*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن طلب توقيع على صورة فارس*
> *والتوقيع بأسم الأمير*
> 
> *انا هسيب التوقيع على ذوقك الجميل*​




*شوف دة ولو مش عاجبك قولي او هات الصورة اللي انت عايزها 
*




​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*لــــلرفـــ‘ع*​


----------



## dodo jojo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا عايز صورة طفل والسيد المسيح..وعليه اية:أحبك يارب يا قوتى..وعليه اسمى..وجوه التصميم علامة المنتدى..ارجو اننا مكنش تقلت عليك..شكرا مقدما.*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك جدا ع المجهود الجميل أنا عايزة صورة للتوقيع عليها إسم tota ,
و كمان صورة رمزية عيلها نفس الاسم 
انا أسفة هتعبك بس انت اللى جبته لنفسك ههههههههههههه شكرا لك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> شكرا لك جدا ع المجهود الجميل أنا عايزة صورة للتوقيع عليها إسم tota ,
> و كمان صورة رمزية عيلها نفس الاسم
> انا أسفة هتعبك بس انت اللى جبته لنفسك ههههههههههههه شكرا لك



*ابدا ولا يهمك 

اتفضلي دة التوقيع 





ودي الصورة الرمزية 







لو مش عاجبينك قوليلي واغيرهم .*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك آمين شكرا*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا يابويا عالمرور*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن تغير لى راس الفارس
*​*وشكرا


+++*

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *انا عايز صورة طفل والسيد المسيح..وعليه اية:أحبك يارب يا قوتى..وعليه اسمى..وجوه التصميم علامة المنتدى..ارجو اننا مكنش تقلت عليك..شكرا مقدما.*




*ياريت لو تجيبلي الصورة اللي انت عايزها .
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 سبتمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن تغير لى راس الفارس
> *​*وشكرا
> 
> 
> ...



*أغيرلها لإية بالظبط ؟
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أغيرلها لإية بالظبط ؟
> *​




*



*

*تغير الصور والعلم*

*بصورة شاب وسيم *
*وبدل العلم الصليب

وشكرا

+++
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ياريت لو تجيبلي الصورة اللي انت عايزها .
> *​



*اتفضل



ياريت يكون التوقيع على شكل دائره..والكلام يبقى على حدود الدائره..اكون شااااااااكر جدااا*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *اتفضل
> 
> 
> 
> ياريت يكون التوقيع على شكل دائره..والكلام يبقى على حدود الدائره..اكون شااااااااكر جدااا*



اتفضل :


----------

